# Mishkin's Stats



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

here is Mishkin's weight etc, just wondering if he's doing okay for his age, just curious









Age - 4 months 1 week and 5 days 
Weight - 4.4lbs
Height - 8.3 inches
Length - 8.7 inches

he went through a growth spurt recently but seems to have stopped again lol, must have been all that good food....he's just too adorable


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

He sure is adorable. Sparkey was 6 lbs when 4 months old.he is 2 years old now and I think he just started to grow again







he just keeps getting bigger. maybe it's the hair but now he is 12 lbs


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Mishkin is so cute








I am trying to think on Scooby's weight at 4 months, I am pretty sure he was around 4lbs too, he is now 11.8lbs. Koko is just over 4 months and he weighs 2.9lbs as of yesterday, I guess he is going to be the little guy around here


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie was 3.3 pounds at 4 months, she's 8 pounds now, at 5 1/2 years, and perfectly proportioned.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> here is Mishkin's weight etc, just wondering if he's doing okay for his age, just curious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Lilly must be really loooong! She is 10 months and right around 4lbs but she is 12 inches long! She really is a sausage I guess


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee was like 3.3 lbs at 4 months and she is now 7lbs at 1 year and 8 months

I got Jett at 5 months and he was 4 lbs and now he is 1 year and 3 months and weighs 5 lbs 2 ounces (just had him at the vet yesterday!)


Mishkin seems like he's doing great!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

wow, there really is a big difference between the growth of each maltese, Mishkin's parents and grandparents are all all around 4 - 5lbs but i have a feeling Mishkin is going to be 6 - 7lbs, maybe bigger, i'm not too fussed either way because i love him but it will be interesting to see how big he gets, he has got a big tummy because he goes to mums a lot and gets so many treats there, i actually think he's a bit tubby lol 

most importantly, he's healthy and a happy little guy









i will post some more photo's of him soon, iv'e been having issue's with photo bucket and haven't been able to download any for some reason.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie just turned 4 months, now she is:

Weight- 4.2 lbs. (1,9 kg)
Height- 8.3 inches (21 cm)
Lenght- 9.8 inches (25 cm)

I hope I made the right conversion!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota will be 5 months on Sunday & her stats are:

about 4.5 lbs (at a guess, I think shes about 2 kgs)
Height 8 inches 
Length 9.5 inches.


----------

